
Dutch hackers broke into Trump's Twitter account in 2016 - threatofrain
https://nltimes.nl/2020/09/11/dutch-hackers-broke-trumps-twitter-account-2016-report
======
threatofrain
> The hackers said they found Trump's password because of a LinkedIn data
> breach involving a database of 117 million username and passwords.

> The password 'yourefired' \- the catch phrase for Trump's reality show The
> Apprentice - turned out to also work on his Twitter account.

